
One of the biggest mistakes parents are making when raising their children - S4M
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/08/i-raised-2-successful-ceos-and-a-doctor-here-is-one-if-the-biggest-mistakes-parents-make.html
======
fred_is_fred
It's as if survivorship and confirmation bias manifested physically into a
book -- and she was the conduit.

